# 92 altima front brake locking up



## creektrails (Jan 31, 2011)

I just bought an 02 Altima. Its a manual w/out anti lock brakes. On wet surfaces or when theres a little gravel in the road the passenger front brake locks up well before the other side. And the pad wears quicker too. I checked that both callipers are working and I finally took it to a mechanic. He said that he called nissan and there was an issue with a proportioning valve in the master cylander and so he replaced it. $400.00 and Didnt fix the problem. im new to this forum and I did try a search but if someone could direct me to a thread on this or any other help would be appreciated. Ive owned nissan for 25 years and this baffles me.
Thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Just because the calipers are working, doesn't mean they're working properly.
The driver's side flexible brake line could be worn/collapsed internally causing the left side to, in effect, get less pressure less quickly than the passenger side. Same thing goes for the calipers. The passenger side might be working just fine upon brake application, but might be a bit sticky on release causing the pads to hang up just a tad and wear them out.
And a brake proportioning valve generally works for between the front and rear brakes, not left-side/right-side (but I could be completely wrong, maybe it's one of those diagonal split type setups). So, I'd say go back and smack that mechanic around a bit. This should be a relatively easy fix.


----------



## creektrails (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. The mechanic is a genuine mechanic but hes a new friend of mine. I may just not take anything to him again and realize I have an new master cylinder.
When I apply the brakes it almost seems like too much fluid is going to that right front. If I'm on any wet surface and brake hard at all the wheel locks. And it doesnt seem that the other brakes are doing much at all. The car is for my daughter and Im not letting her have it till I get this solved.
Would you start by replacing that flex line on the drivers side? and keep replacing parts?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, maybe I'd feel up those rubber lines first. An internally collapsed brake line might introduce crud into the lines and cause that left side to hang up (or the right side for that matter). But...ya...I think the left flexline is where I'd start, along with a good hard look at the calipers.
BTW...are the tires aired up properly/evenly?


----------



## creektrails (Jan 31, 2011)

Yea the tires are aired up but theyve got no tread. Im taking it in this week for new tires. If I change the left line maybe I should bleed all the fluid comletly through.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

On the front passenger's side brake caliper, check the slider pins to insure that they are not seized up. Also bleed the entire hydraulic system.


----------



## creektrails (Jan 31, 2011)

rogoman said:


> On the front passenger's side brake caliper, check the slider pins to insure that they are not seized up. Also bleed the entire hydraulic system.


checked the slider pins but I'll bleed the system when I change that line.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

creektrails said:


> Yea the tires are aired up but theyve got no tread. Im taking it in this week for new tires.


I'm going to retract my earlier comment.
The tires, upon learning that they're probably bald, should get replaced first.
Braking effort relies just as much upon traction as does acceleration. And maybe the front/right of the vehicle is just a hair lighter than the front/left...maybe because the driver is in the left seat perhaps? Maybe that little bit of weight is causing that right tire to lock up first under low traction conditions...which are further compounded by the old tires.


----------



## creektrails (Jan 31, 2011)

thats interesting. but Ive driven a lot cars over the years and ridden on some pretty crappy tires but i dont think thats it. there is some tread left. but maybe the tires are crappy and bald. ill replace them wednesday then work on the brakes. thanks for the thoughts


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, ya, I have too, steel belts and all  ....just throwing it out there to see what sticks.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

i didnt read all the posts but your bald ass tires could be part of the problem my 3.5 without ABS tends to lock up easy on loose surfaces and it sounds like to me that the tire thats locking up's side if functioning fine and the problem may be the other sides caliper not functioning properly thus causing it to not do what the others doing


----------



## creektrails (Jan 31, 2011)

Nickaltima, you may have somethin there. I put new tires on wednesday, and they told me my back brakes were shot. So today I put new back brakes on and one sides caliper pins were froze. I fixed evrything and I still am having the lockup issue. they also told me that the caliper locking up looks like it is maybe a new caliper and line compared to the driver side. so maybe I need to get a new driver side caliper. 
The tire guys did check the fluid flow on both sides and said they both seem fine.
What yall think? caliper next?


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

creektrails said:


> Nickaltima, you may have somethin there. I put new tires on wednesday, and they told me my back brakes were shot. So today I put new back brakes on and one sides caliper pins were froze. I fixed evrything and I still am having the lockup issue. they also told me that the caliper locking up looks like it is maybe a new caliper and line compared to the driver side. so maybe I need to get a new driver side caliper.
> The tire guys did check the fluid flow on both sides and said they both seem fine.
> What yall think? caliper next?


im telling you im almost positive thats your problem..its almost common sense to me after reading your issue and having the same car..these cars like to lock up pretty easy when you dont have abs lol ive had a couple closs calls haha..and the slider pins are a common issue you gotta use a good high temp grease..a reman caliper is pretty cheap even new ones from your local parts store are affordable..if it were my car personally id grab one it can hurt..if you take care of all that and get new rubber im sure your problem will go away man..good luck


----------

